# Battery calibration app



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a good battery calibration app out there that doesn't require root. My friend won't come over to the dark side and she is having issues with her battery not lasting as long as it used to.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you HAVE to be rooted to calibrate the battery.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea, i think you need root to.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought so but wasn't sure. Thanks for your help.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------

